# Living Costs and Salaries



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

I am considering a move to Dubai and have some basic questions about the structure of salary packages.

For my industry, the average month salary appears to be AED 50,000 + benefits.

What is typically included in an expat package? I assume salary, accomodation allowance, medical, etc. Also, are superannuation contributions by an employer commonplace?

Can anyone help with quantifying the benefits included in a package - both by category and likely annual value?

I anticipate renting a 2-3 bedroom apartment in Dubai.

I am single and have no children.

I do not have a university qualification - is this a blocker to gaining labour and residency approvals?

Is the income tax rate really 0% or are there hidden taxes?

Approximately, what annual costs are associated with electricity/utilities, mobile phone, internet acces, etc?

Any current information would be greatly appreciated, (as many of the information I have been able to source is too generic or simply outdated).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

A lot of your questions are answered: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html
Please see comments in blue and good luck with your move! 



sabfrance said:


> I am considering a move to Dubai and have some basic questions about the structure of salary packages.
> 
> For my industry, the average month salary appears to be AED 50,000 + benefits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a couple of things to add to Pamela's excellent answer.

Since The Big Crash packages have changed and the full expat package is often not offered any more. For example, an accommodation allowance may be paid instead of fully provided/paid accommodation. It's very much down to negotiations between the employer and company as to what every individual gets.

Yes, income is completely tax free. But as Pamela indicated we pay 'fees' for various things; I guess you could think of it as a bit like your GST. There's no national super scheme and local companies won't have a pension scheme. International companies may, of course.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

What industry has a average month salary appears to be AED 50,000 + benefits.
Think I need to change industries


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Spadge said:


> What industry has a average month salary appears to be AED 50,000 + benefits.
> Think I need to change industries


Yeah, that got me wondering too ...

Pilot? Lawyer? Pest control and investment advisor termination?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Erm...I thought all you western expats earn about this much!


----------



## sophia9rev (Sep 6, 2010)

would love to vsist dubai one day


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Spadge said:


> What industry has a average month salary appears to be AED 50,000 + benefits.
> Think I need to change industries



What can I say?

Seems a career choice, (read..."chance" job), 20 years ago saw me fall in to a pit of cash.

And yep, I sleep well at night.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Seriously 50k plus benefits is a very good salary particularly if it is an industry where you were not required to have university qualifiications. I wish you every bit of luck and cant really add anythign else to what pamela0810 has said, but feel free to PM me if you want any more info.


----------

